# Höchsten Wert einer bestimmten Spalte innerhalb einer Tabelle ermitteln



## Bomber (17. April 2002)

Auf ein neues, vielleicht weiss ja jetzt jemand ne Antwort 

Ich möchte aus ner Tabelle genauer aus einer ganz bestimmten Spalte dieser Tabelle den höchsten Wert auslesen den es gibt.

Wie muss ich dann die Anfrage gestalten?
Dank im Vorraus

mfg.*bomber*


----------



## gecko (17. April 2002)

SELECT MAX(spaltenname) FROM tabelle;


----------



## Bomber (17. April 2002)

dir sei gedankt!


----------



## LotseDerLotsen (14. März 2005)

Hi, ich habe das gleiche Problem:


```
SELECT MAX(id) FROM Tabelle WHERE ip = '$ip'
```

Nun möchte ich aber mit allen Werten die in der Spalte stehen arbeiten, und nicht nur mit ID. Brauche ich dafür eine zweite Abfrage?


----------



## Timbonet (14. März 2005)

Was hat das ganze denn mit PHP zu tun?
Schau dir doch mal ORDER BY und LIMIT an, das sollte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## steff aka sId (14. März 2005)

```
SELECT wert1, wert2, wert3, MAX(id) FROM Tabelle WHERE ip = '$ip'
```
Das heist jeden wert den du noch brauchst gibst du durch , getrennt an sollte auf jeden Fall gehen.
Gruß Steff

P.s. man sollte vieleicht den Post nach Mysql verschieben *g*


----------



## LotseDerLotsen (14. März 2005)

Danke euch, ich habe mir nen Counter gebastelt, wenn jemand das gleiche vor hat, hier das Skript:


```
<?php 		include "connect.php";

			$ip = "$REMOTE_ADDR";
			
			$time = time();
			$now = date("H:i:s", $time);
			$today = date("d.m.Y", $time);
			
			
			
			$select = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM counter WHERE ip = '$ip'");
				$rows = mysql_num_rows($select);
					if($rows == 0){
						mysql_query("INSERT INTO counter(ip, date, time) VALUES('$ip','$today','$now')");
						}
					else {
					
						$select = mysql_query("SELECT id FROM counter WHERE ip = '$ip' ORDER BY id DESC LIMIT 1");
							while($row = mysql_fetch_array($select)){
							
							$id = $row['id'];
							
								$select2 = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM counter WHERE id = '$id'");
									while($row2 = mysql_fetch_array($select2)){
									
									
										$date2 = $row2['date'];
										$time1 = $row2['time'];
										$date = explode(".", $date2);
										$time = explode(":", $time1);
										
										$dbtime = mktime($time[0], $time[1], $time[2], $date[1], $date[0], $date[2]);
										
										$time = time();
										
										
										$timediv = $time - $dbtime;
										
										
											if($timediv <= 60*60/2){
												
												}
											else {
												$now = date("H:i:s", $time);
												$date = date("d.m.Y", $time);
												
												mysql_query("INSERT INTO counter(ip, date, time) VALUES('$ip','$date','$now')");
												
												}
											}
										}
									
							}
			$count = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM counter");
			$visitors = mysql_num_rows($count);
			$show = $visitors;
			echo 'Bisher waren '.$show.' Besucher bei ebsevent.de';
?>
```


----------



## Nilman (28. Oktober 2005)

Wie macht man das eigentlich, wenn man angenommen den dritt, viert oder fünfthöchsten Wert einer Spalte haben will?!

mfg


----------



## BSA (28. Oktober 2005)

Haust du einfach in ne Schleife und rechnest immer minus 1 und wenn der Wert existiert, dann ist es der zweithöchste und wenn du wissen willst welcher der vierthöchste ist machst du einfach noch ne Countervariabke und zählst die hoch und lässt dir dann die passende ID Ausgeben!


----------

